# Struggling between Charcoal and Logs on an Offset



## Brisket BagMan (Jul 12, 2018)

Guys i'm pretty new to smoking but have been pretty lucky these first 5 times. I have tried back and forth and feel the wood logs to keep the fire going the whole time might be over smoking my meat. I never have had a complaint I just thought today man this stuff is like white billowy grandpa smoke until the log gets in its "groove" and burns light. 

My question is to the guys who run mostly wood logs or chunk to keep the pit going - how do you do get the least amount of white cloudy smoke/longest burning fire


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 12, 2018)

Takes a bit to get used to.
here is how i work mine.

I light half a chimney of coal and put it in the smoker. with all baffles and exhaust open (Always leave the whole exhaust open fully)
Put the coal in and pile it up in the centre of your coal box.
Put two logs on the coals and let them catch alight.

When you have the logs full flaming close the lid.
If you start getting white smoke its because the logs are not burning cleanly. open the coal box and get them all lit up again. let them burn for a bit and when they are all lit up again close the lid.

If you have to keep doing this its because there isnt enough airflow. if you can either open the side up where you put logs in. or wedge the lid open do this to get more airflow.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2018)

Preheating your wood helps too. Build a small HOT fire on one side and warm the splits on the other ...JJ

Read this... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2018)

Having an airtight smoke and air inlets, like below, makes for a very good operating smoker....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


...


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 12, 2018)

You can burn anything from only charcoal to only wood, or any mix. Lump charcoal lights cleaner than briquettes. Some people light new fuel in an entirely separate fire so all the smokiness burns off first and it's just coals when added to the cooking fire.


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 12, 2018)

You definitely should light new coals in a chimney and ensure the carbon smoke is gone before putting into your offset.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 12, 2018)

A little more info would help us help you... what kind of offset ?? what kind of wood ??  do you have any pictures of the smoker ??  The link JJ put up is a GREAT starting point... Also.. there was another feller with kinda the same problem..  we got him on track... This is the link to his thread... Give them both a read and try some of the things mentioned... 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-fire-management.276835/


----------



## Brisket BagMan (Jul 12, 2018)

I appreciate everyone chiming in! This was the first time so far i thought i used too much smoke, but after dinner jeveryone have rave reviews and told me i was nuts for saying it was too Smokey!

Next time i May try minion method and run 2 logs across the charcoal box only smoking during the first 2-4 hours

So my smoker is a char grilled Smokin’ Champ - I added a heat gasket around the barrel to help seal the chamber 

Pics of the brisket from today smoked with hickory and Kingsford briquettes

13.5lb angus from RD

Beef short ribs


----------



## Brisket BagMan (Jul 12, 2018)

More pics


----------



## jbellard (Jul 12, 2018)

A few things I’ve noticed:
Dry, seasoned wood is vital
A quick starting vigorous fire really gets the bigger logs going (I just used a weed burner for the first time and it was amazing. I had the smoker at 300 in 2 min and the fire (consisting of 4 large logs and 2 small sticks) was going fully within 5 min. I never had any thick white smoke. I leave my firebox door open for great airflow. 
It sounds like you have some sort of airflow issue.


----------

